# heelloooo???



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Is it just me or did this forum die after vortex switched software :sly:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep, it's gotten really slow around here.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Neb said:


> Is it just me or did this forum die after vortex switched software :sly:


Is this the TT forum? For some reason I keep thinking it is the MK IV forum...


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Agreed.  I say the TT section needs to pick it up a little more for traffic wise because, it's like the same stuff with same people...


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Sorry guys. I've been busy getting ready for going back to college. I have pictures that I need to upload from DOTD, but I've been too busy


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

jetta2.8 said:


> Sorry guys. I've been busy getting ready for going back to college. I have pictures that I need to upload from DOTD, but I've been too busy


yeah diddo, Imma be startin' my first year


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

I dont have as much stuff to post... 

1. Done everything look-wise I want to
2. I want to do all my engine upgrades around the same time so am saving $$ to get those! 
3. Starcraft 2 is out so I spend a lot of free time playing that


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I came from the mkIV forums, so this section has always seemed very slow to me. But it's not just vortex, any TT message board I visit tends to be very slow, unless I just don't know the good ones.


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

yeah because not many people are rockin' TT's and if they are, it's old people who are not enthusists. most of the enthusists are rockin' the typical 4 door's, so they have high traffic in their forum sections or forums.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Spoolin_TT said:


> yeah because not many people are rockin' TT's and if they are, it's old people who are not enthusists. most of the enthusists are rockin' the typical 4 door's, so they have high traffic in their forum sections or forums.


 True. i see plenty of MKI's, but they're all old people driving them. I know of at least 15 different ones from around Reading including my neighbor, but I know only 2 others (NiceTTs_13 & Spoolin_TT) who are on here


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

It kind of disappoints me because I know if we had a bigger enthusiast group the TT would dominate Audi.

In a way though Im kind of glad it's not a big enthusiast group because you don't have rice boy's screwing up our cars.

Also in a way we are a unique group because you don't see too many car guys driving TT's....especially 

just people driving these period. I don't wanna say they're rare but from all the area's I drive I maybe seen 8 total.

I know I will own a TT for a while, when I'm out college I want to hopefully buy a MK2 TT and if they make anymore continue buying them.

The TT has such a unique style, and it handles and performs decent for the price. Overall I'm satisfied with the TT and its Community :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Every one of the boards has died within the last two years (as have other forums), blame the economy - the job market blows, no one is spending money right now, and all hobbies, especially expensive ones (like cars) are things people don't want to put money into. Give it a few years and things will be banging like they were, you just have to wait until people have expendable income. I'm in this boat, I have a half-complete pile of longblock parts but no teaching job = no fancy engine build. Hell, I'm scraping just to get a fresh suspension together for next spring


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

yeah that's true


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

James, I'm gonna have to swing up and chill with you out in Reading one day, since I'm only about an hour and a half out.

I agree with all the comments about the economy and such, and also the "old" people thing. I have also seen a bunch of TTs but they are all non enthusiast cars.

Lots of the typical VW/Audi crowd pass on the TT. If we really look at it, it isn't all that economical to most. It has two doors, two seats (those rears are absolutely useless) and a low roof line which doesn't accommodate for lots of luggage space. Compared to my old 20th, the TT is much less practical in almost every way. Also, get into a TT and look around. We do drive "blind spot city" compared to most modern vehicles.

Overall the TT is much more sporting oriented then other vehicles, but even if that would improve the image, to most "VW/Audi scene" people, it really just isn't worth it.

Don't get this as hating on the TT. I love mine head over heels more than my 20th, and I really loved that car. The driving experience in this car is something I can't express in words, but honestly how many of us use the TT as a daily? I do, but I know that many don't.

Another big reason is the TT styling. I know lots of people who think that the TT is a girl's car, or a hairdresser's car and fail to see that it is a well engineered and aerodynamic piece of art very akin to a Porsche in styling. My friends call my car the "Audi Beetle" or "King Koopa" because it looks like a shell. The car itself might not exude lots of testosterone like a lifted truck or a muscle car would, but all the ladies flock from all over when they see my car. Personally as a single guy, I like my odds better than my friends when it comes to car styling, lol.

Regardless of everything that is going on, we as a community will probably move forward as a slow moving niche group of enthusiasts. What that really means for us is that we have a very open palette to work with our cars, which is really amazing to say the least.

Hopefully I'll generate some interest soon with what is going on with mine. Although no big adjustments have been made to the car yet, within the near future (Definitely BEFORE H20i) mine won't look so stock anymore. It should be a very "interesting" couple of weeks.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with the economy thing. I had like no hours in june and the beg of last month so that equaled no mod money. But I got promoted and I'm doing 35 hrs a week now (pretty good for a student) so mods should be flowing again.  

I should have some new threads soon with some pretty cool things so stayed tuned! :beer:

Oh and my wheels are for sale to make room for my new ones next week :laugh:


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> I agree with the economy thing. I had like no hours in june and the beg of last month so that equaled no mod money. But I got promoted and I'm doing 35 hrs a week now (pretty good for a student) so mods should be flowing again.
> 
> I should have some new threads soon with some pretty cool things so stayed tuned! :beer:
> 
> Oh and my wheels are for sale to make room for my new ones next week :laugh:


lol if you can ship, I maybe interested...put some pic's up along with specs and price, im looking for newer wheels so i can rid of these fat fives. lemme know whats up


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*I say the economy*

I think the economy has alot to do with it and the fact that the OG's on the board have pretty much did everything they are gonna do...the cars are 10years old now so unless the car is new to you, you probably already have all the staple items like coilovers, wheels, exhaust etc. Another thing to keep in mind is that alot of the more hard core guys don't frequent forums much, in all of the forums I've been apart of this was the case. This forum needs some new blood, plus the new format sux....


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

People need to sign up here then:

http://www.mk1tt.com/forum/index.php

It's a new 2 month old TT forum. Mainly UK guys right now but it seems like it'll be a chill place. 

I think lately I've been bored of forums, it seems to be the same thing over and over again. Where are some unique mods and ideas? Or totally ground breaking builds? I know I'm not one to talk as I don't have anything like that but still!


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Neb said:


> People need to sign up here then:
> 
> http://www.mk1tt.com/forum/index.php
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel ya Neb.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> People need to sign up here then:
> 
> http://www.mk1tt.com/forum/index.php
> 
> ...


I registered for the board yesterday and already introduced myself. For being such a new board, looks like there is some decent activity over there. Everyone should definitely get over there and check it out.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Look into AudiFreaks.com, there are quite a few of the older guys there as well and its definitely laid back; its run by Cincy (cincyTT) who has been a mainstay on our boards for a while. I'd also use QuattroWorld but I hate the format SO MUCH; whoever thinks vBulletin sucks needs to try to keep up with KAWF :thumbdown:


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Every one of the boards has died within the last two years (as have other forums), blame the economy - the job market blows, no one is spending money right now, and all hobbies, especially expensive ones (like cars) are things people don't want to put money into. Give it a few years and things will be banging like they were, you just have to wait until people have expendable income. I'm in this boat, I have a half-complete pile of longblock parts but no teaching job = no fancy engine build. Hell, I'm scraping just to get a fresh suspension together for next spring


I feel ya, my gf taught full time for 2 years but now cant find anything better than subbing / working for $10.50 an hr at sylvan learning center.. so she took a job as an insurance agent instead. Sad that you cant even get a full time job in one of the worst paying professions these days. 

Accounting might not be the most exciting thing but I'm thankful for my job security!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ I hear that, I should have gone into business and just _read _history books :laugh: :banghead:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

cdougyfresh said:


> Accounting might not be the most exciting thing but I'm thankful for my job security!


What do you mean not exciting? I guess I'm just that big of a nerd that I find financial auditing fun


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I'll have to check that forum out sometime. Going back to school and being on forums is a delicate balance haha. I get on the computer to check my email and spend 3 hours on here


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say +1 to the economy thing as well. Most are just too busy catching up or getting back on their feet. 

Or maybe, the Audi TT is just so reliable and fun to drive that you don't hear much from the owners coz they're out there enjoying their ride. I remember owning this brand car and most stuff we talk about in the forum are repair and maintenance issues. Never did in the forum a person open up a topic about car detailing at all....it was all engine problem, transmission problem, electrical problem, boost leak..etc. Never got the chance to wax that car at all.

Peace out.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm an old dude and a TT enthusiast.


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Lurkertom: What I meant was old people about to like croak all but lol. I mean you look at our car enthusiast's. They are mainly a younger crowd, the people that just drive them are the older folks. Im not saying there are not older enthusiasts because I know for sure that there are. Do you kinda get my riff? :beer:


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

or some people have other projects now. Some guys are doing good things but I think you are right that the economy has made alot of us scrubs:banghead:


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Skitzafit stop doing this to me! It hurts me to not own an NSX. One day, one day.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry when you gotta whore you gotta whore I am looking forward to see what l88m22vette is going to be doing. Will be following his work once he finally begins. Also NeuroTTic will be getting in on the fun pretty excited to see his build. Perhaps the TT world has nothing more to talk about??


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

I get your drift spoolin'. I think the TT has become Audi's Corrado. I see it happening and I say this because I owned one for a while. Sold it to buy the TT. :laugh:


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Lurkertom: What I meant was old people about to like croak all but lol. I mean you look at our car enthusiast's. They are mainly a younger crowd, the people that just drive them are the older folks. Im not saying there are not older enthusiasts because I know for sure that there are. Do you kinda get my riff? :beer:


The older "enthusiast" crowd is deep into muscle cars and old school hot rods. They are the ones re-living their youth.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> What do you mean not exciting? I guess I'm just that big of a nerd that I find financial auditing fun


Haha i guess you are a nerd then! I hate auditing, I stick to the tax stuff myself!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

cdougyfresh said:


> Haha i guess you are a nerd then! I hate auditing, I stick to the tax stuff myself!


I actually spent my first year and a half in public accounting as a tax accountant. I love tax, its a great skill to have, but its not gonna take me where I want to be down the road.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

skitzafit said:


> Perhaps the TT world has nothing more to talk about??


 Nonsense, we're just tired of the same old trends and need something newer to keep our interest going. Old car + old parts = everything we know already. Somebody needs to help me fund a right hand drive RWD w8 swap. Please?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

haha damn! 

I would be happy with a nice VR swap :beer:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Lurkertom said:


> I get your drift spoolin'. I think the TT has become Audi's Corrado. I see it happening and I say this because I owned one for a while. Sold it to buy the TT. :laugh:



I did the EXACT same thing - Had a '92 Flash Red Corrado SLC.

Man, I miss that car, but wouldn't trade the TT for anything.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> I actually spent my first year and a half in public accounting as a tax accountant. I love tax, its a great skill to have, but its not gonna take me where I want to be down the road.


I'm a little envious. You should go to bahamas and work. Tax free and good money living in paradise.. they're always looking for accountants 

Then give me your TT as you won't need it there.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Proof that there is life, my gameplan for parts to be bought by winter and installed in spring; I'm glad my friend has a press


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> I actually spent my first year and a half in public accounting as a tax accountant. I love tax, its a great skill to have, but its not gonna take me where I want to be down the road.


Yeah audit is a good place to be if you want to work at a big corp someday... thats not for me though, I will be opening a bar in a few years


----------



## Billabong814 (May 19, 2009)

I'm new to the TT world. So hopefully once I start to begin major modifications i'll spice up the forum a bit. I also have noticed that owning a TT is different because on the rare occasion I do see another TT on the road i'll give a wave or nod, usually I get in return a strange look :sly: or they blatantly ignore me . So i guess TT owners that are enthusiasts are far less than other vw/audi.


----------



## sbin0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Another old guy that just bought a TT with timing belt failure today.Grew up wrenching on old iron bought a 69 GTO with no motor/tranny for $100 paper route money at 14,
Currently have no use for over priced poorly engineered historical vehicles.With a little effort and a few $$$ a TT will smoke a lot of hot rods and definately out perform them handling braking and comfort for less money.
Only started reading about 1.8t yesterday but have played with turbo Saab,Supra and Neon before.
Not planning anything fancy a rebuild with good rods/pistons, fmic, exhaust, turbo upgrade, clutch/flywheel upgrade and a quality chip.Also standard maintainance on a 10 y/o car brakes,struts,suspension bushings.
Hot rods were great because they were cheap parts were plentiful and you could express yourself thru your effort.
$3k spent on the TT took less effort to earn than the $100 for the GTO but the pleasure of building a machine is still sweet.
Modding mitsubishi,honda,toyota,,nissan,audi,vw,subaru is hot rod.

Plan on giving the car to my daughter when she is done with college
My favorite ride modded 1990 Q45 the ultimate sleeper.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> I have this twisted desire to swap in a built .:R engine/trans, except skip the front shafts and ditch the Haldex and get a custom shaft/yoke for the rear diff. Voila, simple!


 Thats too easy...although I have pondered about a closed diff for the TT before.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

jetta2.8 said:


> Nonsense, we're just tired of the same old trends and need something newer to keep our interest going. Old car + old parts = everything we know already. Somebody needs to help me fund a right hand drive RWD w8 swap. Please?


 Most threads here are about one of two subjects. First common is "What is wrong with my car?" Second is "Look at my mad tight poke and stretch." Like the MKIV crowd is slowly buying up MKI TT's. I suspect some good builds will be coming out soon. It also kind of sucks the free reign vendors have on this forum. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

make sure you post a build thread!



sbin0 said:


> Another old guy that just bought a TT with timing belt failure today.Grew up wrenching on old iron bought a 69 GTO with no motor/tranny for $100 paper route money at 14,
> Currently have no use for over priced poorly engineered historical vehicles.With a little effort and a few $$$ a TT will smoke a lot of hot rods and definately out perform them handling braking and comfort for less money.
> Only started reading about 1.8t yesterday but have played with turbo Saab,Supra and Neon before.
> Not planning anything fancy a rebuild with good rods/pistons, fmic, exhaust, turbo upgrade, clutch/flywheel upgrade and a quality chip.Also standard maintainance on a 10 y/o car brakes,struts,suspension bushings.
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

skitzafit said:


> Most threads here are about one of two subjects. First common is "What is wrong with my car?" Second is "Look at my mad tight poke and stretch." Like the MKIV crowd is slowly buying up MKI TT's. I suspect some good builds will be coming out soon. It also kind of sucks the free reign vendors have on this forum. :beer:


Keep in mind not everyone is into ENGINE builds. My car 'build' is all in the exterior and is for looks only at this point.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Neb said:


> Keep in mind not everyone is into ENGINE builds. My car 'build' is all in the exterior and is for looks only at this point.


 I believe I made a simple observation about the threads being posted. I didn't make any kind of go vs. show distinctions. I am all about show not just go. My BUILD had several exterior mods. I hope you put up a build thread, I would love to follow it. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I feel the whole "economy" thing. Before the market shat itself, I had a full stable of personal training clients. Lost %80 of my income when the bottom dropped out. I've changed my field and now I'm doing contract security/executive protection. I had a big turbo corrado too. It was lots of fun, till I got T-boned by a dodge ram running a red light. Luckily I sold the wreck for more than I paid for it. I should have kept the built 1.8 for my TT. But I had no idea I'd be getting A TT.
















I plan on keeping my TT for as long as I can(if not forever). I just can't see selling such a sweet car for it's blue book value. There's no way I could find a replacement with comparable performance/styling. I think now that you can get into an mkI for pretty cheap, we will start to see garbage modded TTs a lot more often. But that's fine with me. They just make mine look better. As for forums, audifreaks is the only forum I really "call home". There's more of an "adult" crowd on there. And the typical "hater/clown" BS isn't tolerated. I'll check out that mkI site tho.


----------

